# stuck mirror



## giraffe (Aug 7, 2008)

The mirror inside my OM10 has jammed and I can't fix it.  The film advance lever also refuses to wind on, stuck in it's neutral position.  The shutter release buttton is pushing down as normal.

It needs a new battery, not sure if this would actually resolve the problem.

The OM10 was my first camera and would like to continue using it.

Any advice or useful links ie camera manuals appreciated.

Thanks all.


----------



## icassell (Aug 7, 2008)

If you know it needs a new battery, I would try that before going nuts.  Might not be the problem, but easy to find out!


----------



## christopher walrath (Aug 7, 2008)

Yes, replace the battery/ies first.  That's the simple and cheap check.  If that doesn't do the trick there's a question that needs answered.  Did you trip the shutter with no film loaded at any time recently?  Doing this can conceivably cause the mirror to stick and it needs to be reset by a camera repair tech.  Cameras with electric shutters, such as my slew of Minolta sr and X cameras, can short out a capacitor when fired without film in, rarely but it is a possibility.  Capacitors are cheap and easy to find.  Finding a tech for under $100.00, that's a little tougher.


----------



## giraffe (Aug 8, 2008)

Did you trip the shutter with no film loaded at any time recently?  Doing this can conceivably cause the mirror to stick and it needs to be reset by a camera repair tech.  Cameras with electric shutters said:
			
		

> :er: I did trip the shutter because i was examining the inside parts, I was curious. :meh:
> 
> So hopefully the chances of the batt resolving the problem are high cos I don't have the funds to pay 4 it 2 get fixed tight now.....:idea: unless I :study: the:camera: manual and fix it myself.  Good idea? :thumbsup: ??


----------



## Helen B (Aug 8, 2008)

It's a common feature of film cameras with electronic shutters - the shutter timer is electronic, but the shutter curtains may be moved mechanically. This means that you can fire the shutter with a very low battery because opening the shutter _may be_ purely mechanical, but the timer never gives the 'close command' so the shutter stays open. This prevents you from winding the film on. Touch nothing until you put the new battery in, and make sure that nothing is near the shutter curtains when you do put the battery in.

There are film cameras that fire the shutter electronically, and they won't work at all if the battery is dead. I am not familiar with the OM10.

Good luck,
Helen


----------

